# Port FreeBSD on dlink dir-320



## manefesto (Feb 21, 2011)

Ported frozen. Need sponsorship. Need to develop bm5354 WiFi driver. Anyone else interested that?


----------



## manefesto (Feb 24, 2011)

Why is it important for me, and Russian FreeBSD users?


----------



## mk (Feb 24, 2011)

This?


----------



## manefesto (Feb 25, 2011)

yes.
How contact with him?
I could not find his contacts.


----------



## mk (Feb 25, 2011)

adrian at freebsd org


----------

